# Young guns or old timers



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Just curious.
Im 55 this Tuesday and just now getting out on my own having gotten into plumbing late in life. (43). How old are some of you guys and how old were you when you went out on your own? Aside from the fact that some of the things we do as plumbers is a bit rough on the body do you find your age to be a problem as far as customer perseption goes? For now it seems as though my customers see my age as a positive thing as they assume I have decades of experience but I wonder how long it will be before they start thinking they should have 911 on speed dial while I work or say things like "hey Gramps are ya sure you can handle that"?.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> Just curious.
> Im 55 this Tuesday and just now getting out on my own having gotten into plumbing late in life. (43). How old are some of you guys and how old were you when you went out on your own? Aside from the fact that some of the things we do as plumbers is a bit rough on the body do you find your age to be a problem as far as customer perseption goes? For now it seems as though my customers see my age as a positive thing as they assume I have decades of experience but I wonder how long it will be before they start thinking they should have 911 on speed dial while I work or say things like "hey Gramps are ya sure you can handle that"?.


That is why you have a helper or apprentice with you when you start getting older looking......


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Im 28 and i look about 20 so i find some customers can be condescending and not confident in my abilities until i take the time to just chat with them and wow them with a bit of bulls***. It used to bother me a little but I've developed a bit if a technique dealing with skeptics and let my work speak for itself when i have the chance.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

^ What he said. Age works in your favor for getting jobs. They trust the guy who looks like he's been doing it for 30 years. 

When it comes to DOING jobs, ages starts to work against you. We all have cuts, burns, scars and that one joint that doesn't work the way it used to. 

Start training up apprentices one by one. In a few yers you'll drive to the job, diagnose, propose a solution, then get the young buck to do the job.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Early 30's. Started the business up a few years ago. I worked for a very successful and established service company so getting hired on there was enough for people not to question me. I started after tech school straight out of HS.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm in my 30's, got a baby face, one believes me about my age, works against me at calls, though there not many issues that stump me.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I'm pushing 50, and am still limber as heck. I can get into small openings, climb like a monkey, and lift/push/pull a lot of weight all day long.

Of course, at the end of the day, age rears it's head and I am wiped out. Heat takes it's toll faster and can slow us old ones down.

I will do anything I need to do, I am a bit crazy that way.....but the one thing I WILL watch out for is my back.....trash your back and it's pretty much over.

Add to that being female, and it compounds the physical issues. Females carry their weight differently and have different muscle structures in places.
Our center of gravity is our midsection, where a man's is the shoulders..
It all gets looser and the potential for damage more likely as we age....

However, before I was in this field, I preferred and looked for older guys to do work at my home. First, it is assumed they have been doing it longer, and second, the work ethic is also assumed to be better. Having a couple wiley young studs in my home tended to make me nervous.

I think it's a stereotype thing....but older ones tended to put me more at ease. Protect your back....doesn't matter how old you are, without it you will starve.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 55, been plumbing since I was 17. Even being sick the nurses couldn't believe I was 55. What are you supposed to look like at 55?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I'm 55, been plumbing since I was 17. Even being sick the nurses couldn't believe I was 55. What are you supposed to look like at 55?


Still handsome as ever I'm sure....:thumbup:


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in my early 30's started my Buisness in my late 20's after working for a large commercial new construction company and the a large service company for 6 yrs.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Still handsome as ever I'm sure....:thumbup:


I have no room to brag, believe me. But this long term illness, especially since it affected my throat and eating habits, stripped me down from 205 to 170 and took all the fat and some muscle. I always wanted to be ripped, but I wouldn't recommend my method. :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The customers who loved the old guys would piss me off. I could show them on the video screen and walk them through the process and give them a price that was fair and you could just tell. 

I would call my supervisor he would go over the video and explain verbatim and quote 20% higher and they would love him.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I am in my early 30's . Started my own shop about 4 years ago. I look old. I am graying from all the stress


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

drain surgeon said:


> How old are some of you guys and how old were you when you went out on your own?


I'm 51. Started on my own at age 34.



drain surgeon said:


> ... do you find your age to be a problem as far as customer perception goes?


No. Most customers like to have a plumber that has experience, and isn't "a young idiot".


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

futz said:


> I'm 51. Started on my own at age 34.
> 
> 
> No. Most customers like to have a plumber that has experience, and isn't "a young idiot".



I took my youngest boy with me last summer a few times. He was such a fumbling clutz, I had to start leaving him behind. He was just like Gilligan.:yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Started at 19, 37 now! Now I know what the old guys meant about plumbers knee! Still pretty good most of the time but every once and awhile! Wowzers!:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Started at 19, 37 now! Now I know what the old guys meant about plumbers knee! Still pretty good most of the time but every once and awhile! Wowzers!:yes:


They. call it old maids knee here :laughing: I think back or look at kids running around and throwing themselves to the floor on their knees and cringe.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I am 50 almost 51, I started plumbing when I was 22. I started plumbing while working in a factory, working on industrial hydraulics, copper air lines and plumbing and electrical maintenance. I was then offered a job working for plumbing contractor (Good old boy, Master plumber from Georgia) building track houses and custom homes. Very repetitive work. I had a very good teacher, he taught me the right way to do things. 

I started my business In 1999. I work by myself I have no employees. General contractors that I work with provide labor for ditch digging, demo and heavy lifting. 

Most all work I do is residential remodel and additions, occasional new construction, some commercial and some service work.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I am 47 and opened this shop a year and a half ago. Been in the trade since 1985. Opened my first shop in the mid nineties and was subbing my labor with a national company installing tube systems in hospitals. They made me a great offer to work for them so I took it. Stayed with them until work slowed down. Opened my doors back up and never plan on shutting them again.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Been doing this since 86 and have loved every miniute of it. Started the business in 2000 and was so glad when my hair turned white. No one ever belived my age and im turning 50 in sept. Oh work smart not hard....It makes a huge differance when you hit 50..lol


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I am 50, almost 51 too. Been doin plumbing full time since the day after high school ended, in 1979. My dad was a plumber, who started his business in 1953, & who I worked with every summer, & on weekends, since 8th grade. My brother who is 10yrs older took over dads business in the early 80"s, & I worked for him & my dad for 16yrs, until 1995, when I went on my own. I'm just a small one man show. Had big expectations, & big ideas when I first started out. But I guess I could just never find the right person, or persons, to hire that would work for me, & with me.

Got way more customers than I can, or want to handle at the moment. I have no desire anymore, to hire anyone, or get bigger. I am actually slowly but surely, trying to cut back, (not workin too good though at slowing the pace), cuz as I get older, the body just can't take more than 8hrs a day. And I wanna enjoy some other things in life too. Been a workaholic for too many years. Wouldn't change what I did, I just wish I had worked a little smarter, earlier on.

My biggest disappointment now is. I worked so hard all these years to build up good customer base, built up excellent reputation, and now feel that I have gotten to that point where I was working towards, but I can't handle the work load, as I get older. The body is telling me to slow down. Especially the back and the knees.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Started in the trade at 26 after a spending time in construction and apt. maintenance. Opened my own shop at 34, getting close to two full years in business. 

I've never seen anyone disrespect the older guys, but my experience is limited with big shops. Everyone thinks the older guys have been at it forever, and will know what they are doing.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> I am in my early 30's . Started my own shop about 4 years ago. I look old. I am graying from all the stress


You got time to get out. Either work for someone or get out completely.

Replying to the topic, I've forgotten more than most plumbers know. But I do learn something new at least once a month. Do customers appreciate it? You betcha.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

drain surgeon said:


> Just curious.
> Im 55 <snip>
> 
> I'm 74 going on 75 still work when I want to ... But limited ... Went every day, last man left in 2007 so I was by myself. 2011 [March] my days as a gun-hoe plumber ended .. That's when the stroke hit and I was paralized on the right. Therapy brought me back, along with some very dedicated therapists who would not quit. Along with a very understanding wife
> ...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mr Bill, I know I am headed for deep shiot. I can't see anyway out to a restful retirement. God will just have to show me a way.

And your recovery has not gone unnoticed by me. Part of what keeps me going.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> drain surgeon said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious.
> ...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't qualify for the gov. assistance. We have to fight to keep biz going, and just shovel out all the money we make. I don't expect help from the gov.,I have always worked to take care of me and mine. If they gave me help, they would want to take everything else I have.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bill & Rick,

You men have no idea what a huge positive affect you have on the rest of us. Thank you both.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

My first water heater I was 14. My Dad took me and told me what to do and how to do it. I am 56 and in 3 months 57. 

At 24 I remember an older couple complaining to me while I am plumbing a new home. They would not listen to me. They told me they would be at the shop the next morning and asked me what time the owner would be there. I told them the owner would be in at 6:30.

They walk in my office and there I was. Their attitude changed at once when they saw my shop, office and then me sitting behind the desk. Age does make a difference.Once the mouth opens age is less a difference.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

I turned 50.i get respect. I still show off my plumber's card.plumbing proud!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Started Plumbing at 18. Took over my dad's company at 23. I turn 28 next month and still plumbing. It was rough when I was a bit younger and I still get the how long have you been doing this comments. 

It's easier to answer those questions now that I have a master level license. When I tell people I've been doing this 10 years and am a master it diffuses the situation.

Sucks that I took the co over at the start of the biggest recession since the great depression. It was tough for a while but things are getting better.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> drain surgeon said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious.
> ...


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

I started in the industry in '80, at 18, got my journeymen's in '91 (29) working for a couple "Old School" plumbers. One of them had a heart transplant like 16 yrs ago, and had to retire. The other one got his masters in '72. He kept talking about retireing and going to the farm. When he did, he handed his builders to me. I got my masters in 2001. I'm 50 now and as far as the health thing goes, need to loose weight bad. I wound up, for whatever reason, getting A-Fib 5 years ago, and with all the meds that I was on, just didn't have any energy. I had heart surgery a little over a year ago, and have just a few weeks ago, been cleared by the cardiologist. Now need to work on the weight thing since most of the meds are gone.


----------

